# Dove Dust/Dander



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

I've had 2 doves living in my room for the past 9 years. Recently someone told me it wasn't "healthy" to have pigeons in your house because of the dust they produce. Maybe they're confusing them with birder's lung? Anyways, dried poop isn't an issue as I clean and wipe down the cage every other day, but I was wondering about the dust. Since I don't dust every inch of my room that often.

Are there any air filters, etc. that people with pigeons use to keep the air clean and breathable? Minutes after I dust my room, it seems to just get covered in dove feather dust/dander. I'm not worried about my lungs, but if there's something I can do to make the air healthier by all means, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

happypidge said:


> I've had 2 doves living in my room for the past 9 years. Recently someone told me it wasn't "healthy" to have pigeons in your house because of the dust they produce. Maybe they're confusing them with birder's lung? Anyways, dried poop isn't an issue as I clean and wipe down the cage every other day, but I was wondering about the dust. Since I don't dust every inch of my room that often.
> 
> Are there any air filters, etc. that people with pigeons use to keep the air clean and breathable? Minutes after I dust my room, it seems to just get covered in dove feather dust/dander. I'm not worried about my lungs, but if there's something I can do to make the air healthier by all means, any advice would be appreciated.



Vaccum your room regularly and use an air purifer. The dust isn't dangerous unless your allergic to it. But it is best to clean every week.

Some good air purifers(best brands)-
1)https://www.amazon.com/Rabbit-Air-BioGS-Purifier-SPA-625A/dp/B00GH19UW0?tag=pureair-table-20

2)https://www.amazon.com/Alen-Breathe...-Allergies/dp/B00MGCCJ6S?tag=pureair-table-20

3)https://www.amazon.com/Austin-Air-B410A1-Standard-Sandstone/dp/B001B335WK?tag=pureair-table-20


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Normal dusting and cleaning is enough like dotty mentioned. If you are allergic, maintain a distance with your bird


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Let your birds bathe in a sink or bathtub once a week and dust should not be a problem. Your birds will also love it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would put a fan in the window daily to pull out the air. Let fresh air come in through another window. This will change the air in the room daily.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I have five pigeons in my room and I put Versele Laga pigeon bath salts in their baths, it's said to help reduce dander as it gets more out, great for softening pin feathers too and getting rid of the pins. I always mist their cages when I clean them out with diluted iodine spray and I don't have a problem with dander flying about while cleaning. I do Hoover my room at the end of the day and mop the entire floor, it's something I actually like doing, lol.


----------

